# This guy's crazy



## crab (Jul 20, 2011)

Neat cannon thow.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wi4g_U0hoOg&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## kcmillin (Jul 20, 2011)

;D


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 20, 2011)

For it's size it is amazingly lethal and stable too. 

Bill


----------



## websterz (Jul 20, 2011)

Damn that was cool!!! :bow:


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Jul 20, 2011)

Think he's married?


----------



## Dave G (Jul 20, 2011)

Now this is way cool.


----------



## metalmad (Jul 20, 2011)

This looks addictive :big:


----------



## steamer (Jul 20, 2011)

OK so do you see the resemblance of this and 

This?







Just saying.... ;D

It does look cool...just not in my hand while firing thankyou....

Dave


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 20, 2011)

Why is he crazy? He seems normal to me!!


----------



## Groomengineering (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice little cannon Steve! But I'm guessing you didn't run around the house shooting out all the lights and blowing up the cold beverages.  ;D

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 20, 2011)

Groomengineering  said:
			
		

> Nice little cannon Steve! But I'm guessing you didn't run around the house shooting out all the lights and blowing up the cold beverages.  ;D
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jeff



No but we did make some smoke in the garage before I gave it away at NAMES.


----------



## kcmillin (Jul 20, 2011)

Since were sharing cannons. 

This is an air cannon at 10 psi, not quite a black powder cannon,I have it dialed back so it will show up better on the cam.

The first half of the vid is the air cannon, the second half is just dropping magnets.

<object width="425" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C94DQP5xRoQ?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C94DQP5xRoQ?version=3&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="349" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

Kel


----------



## bezalel2000 (Jul 20, 2011)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Dave



You've been souvenir hunting at Fort Devens, Dave?


----------



## shred (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok, now you made me go and post my 4th-of-July project...








Er, it's a single-cylinder solid-fueled flame-ignition disappearing-piston engine. Yeah, that's it


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jul 21, 2011)

That's way too cool! However, the guy is wacked for shooting it inside.


----------



## Paulsv (Jul 21, 2011)

His mini- crossbow is a real work of art, and jsut about asd destructive!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfOyE5b2jh4[/ame]


----------

